# New Hario V60 Misarashi Papers!



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So I always order my Hario V60 papers straight from Japan because its cheaper, usually newer stock and they sell the biodegradable misarashi brown papers.

I tested these against the normal bleached white ones and found them to have a slightly denser weave which gave a cleaner cup and more control over total brew time.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001TM6XWW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










Anyway my latest order just arrived fresh from Japan and the material/texture of the misarashi papers has changed quite noticeably, they now also have a little tab on them for easier separation. They feel smooth instead of coarse now and its clear they are of a different composition. Slightly thinner and ever so slightly less absorbent.

Only on my first brew and I'd say they are denser still or perhaps due to the surface, the brew time was longer than it had been previously.

I'm not sure if things have changed for the better however. Always same grind, water blend, pouring technique etc but brew has less body possibly due to less brew colloids (i.e. more left in the slurry).

Just a warning to people, and also a discussion if anyone else has got these.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do they need rinsing, or can you brew straight in from dry?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Do they need rinsing, or can you brew straight in from dry?


If anything I think the opposite! On rinsing the paper doesn't immediately absorb the water so I need more water to properly rinse it.

Second brew with these papers and I'm really not sure I like the brews the produce!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The brews seem exceptionally transparent, tried to take a pic to demonstrate this.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Want to swap them for a just opened pack of 100x 01 Japanese white papers?


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a late convert to the misarashi papers but really like them - just got some more a few weeks ago from Brewed By Hand and as far as I can tell they seem the same (maybe they still have old stock). Could you post a pic of the new filters showing the the tab?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

radish said:


> I'm a late convert to the misarashi papers but really like them - just got some more a few weeks ago from Brewed By Hand and as far as I can tell they seem the same (maybe they still have old stock). Could you post a pic of the new filters showing the the tab?











@MWJB thanks for offer but I'm not a fan of the white ones really. I don't mind sending you some of these new ones anyway for you to try? PM me your address.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> View attachment 21921
> 
> 
> @MWJB thanks for offer but I'm not a fan of the white ones really. I don't mind sending you some of these new ones anyway for you to try? PM me your address.


Cheers, but I only ended up with the white 01 by accident, only use the 02 (so I probably won't use the Misarashi in foreseeable future either), I just figured as they were sitting here doing nothing it would be better if they were put to good use.


----------

